# Boxelder tree growth



## BuB400 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just finished clearing a fence line of mostly boxelder trees and other scrub brush. Is there any type of organic material that I can put on the stumps to prevent future growth? I've heard of everything from tarring or painting the face of the stumps to pouring salt on them. Any other ideas?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 31, 2006)

You could use a stump grinder to remove the stumps completely, or there are several chemical stump killers that work to kill the stumps.


----------



## Gearhead1 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you mean "organic" as in not being a commercial herbicide, about the only thing I could could recommend would be salting the frshly cut stumps. Otherwise, use something like Tordon on the stump cambium or 2,4,D for any sprouts.


----------



## omegajim (Dec 31, 2006)

*yep, tordon*

My folks have used tordon for box elder. It's about as good as it gets, although, sometimes the d*mn trees still sprout back.

Happy new year.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 1, 2007)

I would use a herbicide applied directly to the fresh cut stump cambium. It is very important to do this within 5 minutes of cutting down the tree. Glyphosphate 41% strength (RoundUp is a brand name, very expensive, go to a feed store and buy generic) or Garlon 3A are what I use. You can dilute the herbicides as indicated on the label. Apply to only the circumference of the stump. You are just wasting herbicide if you squirt the entire cut surface. Cut and squirt again if the stump re-sprouts. Box elders are tenacious and will sprout like crazy when left untreated after cutting. The only thing I like about them is that the wood is very easy to cut compared to cutting dead standing elm and locust. 

These two herbicides are relatively benign to the environment as compared to some other herbicides. The active chemicals in them bind with soil particles where they will break down. They do not move through the soil as some other herbicides do. I can understand your environmental concerns. Always read the labeling on the container and use some common sense. I would much rather use a safe herbicide than to put salt down on my land.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 4, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> I would use a herbicide applied directly to the fresh cut stump cambium. It is very important to do this within 5 minutes of cutting down the tree.



Studies i read several years ago by WI DNR had 20 min as the threshold for effetive treatement for stumps.

After that it is best to apply to new regrowth in the summer/fall.


----------



## my460 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd try Garlon 3A it's the best Herbicide there, 
Hell it works on Ailanthus :deadhorse:


----------

